# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νέος.

## Δημήτρης Σισ

Καλημέρα. Είμαι ο Δημήτρης από θεσσαλ. Πριν από 20 ημέρες μου χάρισαν ένα παπαγαλάκι. Έχω μεν διαβάσει πολλά από εσας. Παραμένω όμως ανιδεως σχετικά με φύλο ηλικία και ασθένειες. Δεν μου αρέσει η δεξιά πλευρά του ράμφους. Παρακαλώ τα φώτα σας. Και πάλι καλώς σα; βρήκα.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη και καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Τι παπαγαλάκι έχεις? Πολλά παπαγαλάκια είναι διμορφικα, δηλαδή αρσενικό και θυληκο ξεχωρίζουν λόγω χρωματισμού η μεγέθους. Μπορείς να μας βάλεις μια φώτο εδώ να δούμε αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα του πουλάκι. Και πάλι καλώς ήρθες

----------


## Δημήτρης Σισ

[TE]
Πολύ καλημέρα σας. Δεν ξέρω πως τα λένε. Μάλλον μπατζι. Ανέβασα μια φωτο

----------


## Δημήτρης Σισ

Δεν βλέπω όμως την φώτο. Κάτι κάνω λαθος

----------


## Δημήτρης Σισ

Ελπίζω να ανεβει

----------


## Δημήτρης Σισ

Ακόμη μια φορα

----------


## Δημήτρης Σισ

Προσπαθω
95121885

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες Δημήτρη .

----------


## Δημήτρης Σισ

Δημητρης https://imgur.com/gallery/hx04L6x

----------


## amastro



----------


## amastro

Δημήτρη, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:

*Budgie με scaly face;*

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι 100% scaly. Δοκίμασε είτε την αλοιφή που χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο προηγούμενο λινκ είτε ναβοκουαζολ.

----------


## Δημήτρης Σισ

ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση.ΜΗΠΩΣ μπορειται να μου πειτε ποσες επαληψεισ θα κανω?να παρω τισ σταγονες ?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ανάλογα τι θα πάρεις. Επιθολ ναβοκουαζολ η κάτι άλλο?

----------

